# Revlon Colorstay Foundation Pump



## myystiqueen (Dec 25, 2008)

Revlon Colorstay Foundation bottle doesn't come with a pump... which sucks cause i tend to pour too much foundation....

anyone finds a way to solve this problem??? does mac foundation pump fit in it??

thanks


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 25, 2008)

No idea if theres a pump that fits it but I do know the MAC pump doesn't fit it.
Good luck!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 25, 2008)

if you find it let me know, i always pour WAY too much with that stuff


----------



## user79 (Dec 26, 2008)

I refilled the product into an empty pump dispenser bottle I had from some moisturizer...


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I refilled the product into an empty pump dispenser bottle I had from some moisturizer..._

 
good idea, Julia....!! ^^

but i was hoping i could keep using the original bottle....


----------



## Kiwiberries (Dec 29, 2008)

The MAC foundation pump does not fit it.


----------



## user79 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_good idea, Julia....!! ^^

but i was hoping i could keep using the original bottle...._

 
I think it's too hard to find a matching pump that you can screw on to the Revlon bottle, since Revlon doesn't make one and you need an exact fit. Just buy an empty complete pump bottle from a pharmacy, or use something from a moisturizer or whatever you have, like I've done. I think it's easier than trying to hunt down a fitting pump.

You could just buy a moisturizer in a pump bottle, just find the cheapest one you can find and either dump out the moisturizer, or put it in a normal screw top jar, clean it, make sure it's totally dry bc you don't want tapwater mixing with the foundation (it separates), then pour the Revlon in. You'll only need to buy this once, you can clean out and refill with foundation as needed.


----------



## banjobama (Dec 30, 2008)

Gaaaah I wish they made a pump too! Even if we had to buy it separate, it's worth a couple bucks! I feel your pain.


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 31, 2008)

^^ i know.... >.<


----------

